# Juice choice



## Peterock (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm looking for some advise on which brand of juice to buy in a upcoming months since I'm unfamiliar with either.

They are both Chilean 

Mosti Mondiale

Toro Negra

I'm planning on 1 each of the following

Cabernet Sauvignon

Merlot

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Peterock (Feb 20, 2011)

Ooopps I forgot.
I would also like some recomendations on which yeast to use along with the juice choice


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 20, 2011)

If you are using Lalvin yeast I would recommend RC212 for the Cab. Sauv. and Merlot.


----------



## Peterock (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool thanks DJ. Is that a dry yeast? Do or should I make a starter?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 20, 2011)

Packaged dry. I used it for my fresh grapes last Fall. No problems. I had a very high Brix must as well and it went to dry w/o incident. I rehydrated prior to pitching. I also used some Go-Ferm


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 20, 2011)

Peterock said:


> Cool thanks DJ. Is that a dry yeast? Do or should I make a starter?



It is dry. I buy several at a time and keep in my refer. I rehydrated it and then added. Here's a link on how to do that if you need to know.

I have never made a starter, always rehydrated and added and never had a problem. Some take off faster than others depending upon temperature of your juice. For reds I like to ferment in the 60's if I can. 70's are fine but if I can I prefer a slightly slower ferm.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 20, 2011)

Peterock said:


> I'm looking for some advise on which brand of juice to buy in a upcoming months since I'm unfamiliar with either.
> They are both Chilean
> Mosti Mondiale
> Toro Negra
> ...


I've never heard of Toro Negra, and some Yahoo searches only brought up cigars.

According to the instructions on the MM site, the MM Chile Fresco product is "pre-inoculated with selected yeast".
http://mostimondiale.com/FreshJuiceInstructions.pdf

Steve


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2011)

Peterock said:


> Cool thanks DJ. Is that a dry yeast? Do or should I make a starter?


I always rehydrate any dry yeast


----------

